# Wet vs Dry food



## Stephens (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Folk's 

My 5 month old puppy Sadie is refusing to eat her dry food without some form of wet mixer.
This is probably my own fault as I started to give some wet food as a treat mixed in every now and then but she now won't eat dry mix at all. I have tried tough love and just taken up food and put back at next feed but she still won't eat it.

Is a wet diet that bad or will I just continue with mixing 30% wet 70% dry? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

what dry food are you giving her? 

Wet food = paying for water

I would get a quality dry, add warm water to it and then try feeding.


----------



## Stephens (Aug 31, 2016)

I use select gold which I switched to only 2 weeks ago as I wasn't happy with previous food. I have been adding hot water to get the smells going which worked for a while.

I am thinking of switching to Carnilove Puppy, Ticks all the boxes.


----------

